# Strafrechtliche Bewertung



## Felix1990 (10 Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem... Ich habe ein Phänomen entdeckt und benötige von diesem mal die strafrechtliche Bewertung!
Ist es ein § 263 a StGB( Computerbetrug)? Wenn ja, warum? Und wenn nicht, was dann u warum nicht?

Es handelt sich um folgendes Phänomen:

http://www.t-online.de/handy/smartp...rdial-a-telefoniert-heimlich-ins-ausland.html

Durch einen Trojaner telefoniert das Handy unbemerkt mit ausländischen Nummern.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir dabei mal helfen könntet.
LG


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2014)

Wer oder was wird wie oder von wem getäuscht? Ist es die Technik, die sich verselbständigt, dann 263a. Sitzen Personen dabei, 263. So in etwa ginge die Faustformel.


----------

